# Living in Catlican



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi folks,

Been a while since I have been on here.

But I call again to the wonderful and experienced people on this site.

Has anybody lived in Catlican City or surrounding area?

If so what are your general opinions.

Also if a foreigner wishes to buy land and build a home what is he legally entitled to. I know he cannot own land but does he own the house?

Is buying land and building an expensive option, and I know it depends on where the location is. But on average what would it cost? 

Again appreciate any advice,

Pat


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Any views or comments on my post?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Been a while since I have been on here.
> 
> ...


Hi Pat,

I've never been there so am unable to give any useful info or insight to the area. Hopefully there will still be others that will have been or live there that can help a bit...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Been a while since I have been on here.
> 
> ...


I have no experience of Catlican city or surronds but if you are single rent. The only benifit of building a house on land you don't own is that you can take the house with you if you move on.:faint:


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

We always fly into Catilican in order to boat over to Boracay. It seems like a decent place for the time I've been there and it's kept clean like Boracay from what I can tell as part of the whole effort there to present a first class resort since most folks do transit in through there. Boracay itself is fabulous, at least to visit, but If I could afford it, I'd probably even retire there...which makes Catilican an option in 2 yrs. We even flew out of the larger airport near there about 90 mins up the road where the jets can land/take off, and that whole ride looked like very nice area.....Again CLEAN. Best to visit and hand out there a while and see if it "fits". ....and if you do, Please let us know your thoughts aftewards!


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Nickleback99.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know about Catlican, but Boracay the properties are not titled. That might be something to look into. Also, as far as cost of building, my husband has been finding that it is much more affordable to look for foreclosures and fix them up than to build from scratch. This may not be the case in Catlican, but might also be something worth looking into. My mother in law just spent 2 mill on building a small house. This cost was exacerbated by having shoddy contractors. Make sure you find someone who has a proven record of good work. The current contractor said this house would have only cost 1 mill if the original contractor had done things correctly, but unfortunately things he did had to be undone.


----------

